# Feeling Old



## Jencocoa

I had my first child at 26. This one I will be 38. What a difference. I am the old one in Kindergarten registration now. I will be my moms age (almost, and granted she had kids YOUNG) when this one graduates. My mom has 5 grandchildren! Just feeling old for my this baby I guess.


----------



## Oxygen7880

I am 37 and will be 38 when I have this baby. Had my first at 35 too though so it feels normal to me! I do wish I was younger but I think most people do in general lol.
I think it helps me that I looks young for my age so I tell myself I'm not too old yet...


----------



## SamerSue

I'm 36 now, will be 37 when I have mine. This is my first child. I see people that I graduated from high school with posting on Facebook about sending their oldest off to college this fall, or even posting about having grandchildren! And here I am, 11 weeks pregnant with my first child.


----------



## Lucasmum

I was 30 when I had my first and remember the midwives classing me as an older mum I was gutted :wacko: Second time round and I'm 40 and feeling it, I do worry about things like being the old mum during high school events and so on but I also dont look anywhere near my age so I'm hoping that dosent change :blush:


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm newly pregnant with my first at 37! My mom had her last at 38 and I will be 38 having my first. It's weird to think about, but hey it's the 21st century and times have changed!


----------



## FeistyMom

I can totally relate - I was 29 when I had DD1, and 35 when I had DD3 (4th over all). I kind of appreciated the improved testing and the extra ultrasounds insurance will pay for once you reach 'advanced maternal age' LOL! My OB asked if I wanted him to 'diagnose' me that way, and that the only difference it really made was what insurance would pay for ;) I said heck yeah!

Now I am 38 and unexpectedly expecting #5 (probably 4wks along now). I may be 39 by the time this one is born, and woohoo am I feeling it. I think part of the difference between first babies around our ages and having 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc is the body changes that happened during earlier pregnancies can actually make it even harder later. So not surprised that our first time mommies are feeling pretty good :)

I have always been a bit high energy, so I hope that will carry me through, but yes it is odd being the 'old' mom now, even though I wasn't all that young the first time around (one of the mom's I made friends with was 10 years younger than I am). I definitely am feeling my age even more now that I'm pregnant than I did just chasing kids around. But hey - we can do this!!!


----------



## Nikko88

I'm the oldest one in my maternity group. Older than most of the midwives and health care consultants even. Sigh. 

I was 37 when I had my first. Now 39 with my second. They'll be headed off to college right when we should thinking about retirement.


----------



## nineisfine

I was 18 when I had my first, I'll be 36 when this one is born!


----------



## Left wonderin

I beat ye all !! I was 41 having my first and 43 having my second :) times are a changing ladies . Average age for first babies now is 33 :) enjoy the experience :)


----------



## Moom7900

I'm experiencing both sides - I had my eldest at 18, and she is now almost 16 herself, and now I am having a surprise baby number 4 (my little Emmett) at 34! My mum has joked that out of all her children, I have been pregnant both the youngest and the oldest.
I'm feeling it a little bit, but I think I was achier and more uncomfortable in my last pg, probably because my thyroid was just becoming under active and was not as well controlled as it is now xxxxxxx


----------



## Sophie2015

I am 43. I'll be 44 when this baby is born. It's my first and I'm happy as a clam. After 4 losses as long as I still feel young (and I do) I don't even think about my actual age. I'm just happy to be pregnant!!


----------



## mrsj13

I'm 36 and having a baby this December. I will tell you though, that I do not feel old at all.

In my community, women generally do not get married or have babies that young. I only have one friend who has a teenager, 'cause she married very young. My child will be at the max 5 years younger than my friends' kids. I have friends and cousins my age, who are still trying for a baby.

We usually settle for just one, never try for another, so if I get pregnant after this one, that'll be a surprise :)

It is just a matter of perspective. You're having a baby, there is no right or wrong time for that, enjoy the ride sweetheart!

Good luck to all of you :)


----------

